# Nachts im Garten



## pema (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
das Mord und Totschlag in meinem Garten herrschen, habe ich ja schon des Öfteren gesehen. Wer aber so davon profitieren kann, das habe ich erst letzte Nacht fotografieren können.
Die dicke Nachbarskatze hat eine junge Amsel erwischt...aber andere hungrige Mäuler (wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass die Katze nicht wirklich hungrig war) gibt es ja auch noch:

 

 

 

Wenn da nicht mal jemand ziemlich beleidigt abhaut.
Der Rest der Nacht gehörte dem Igel. Immer wieder tauchte er an dem toten Vogel auf, um etwas zu fressen.       

Erst in der Morgendämmerung schaute die 'Superjägerin' noch mal vorbei, um den traurigen Rest in Augenschein zu nehmen
 

Zwei Stunden später konnte ich dann die Reste wegräumen.

petra


----------



## jule (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo Petra, 

da hat das Igelchen ja den "Fang" seines Lebens gemacht  

Blitz die Kamera bei jedem Bild? Wie oft schießt sie diese? Oder wurde das aus einer Video-Aufzeichnung genommen? Ich hab von sowas ja mal gar keine Ahnung, aber die Bilder finde ich total klasse  Spannend was so um einen rum passiert ohne das man es mitbekommt


----------



## pema (30. Juli 2015)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wildkamera-kauf-und-erfahrungen.44211/
Wenn dich die Sache interessiert, lies vielleicht mal diese Beiträge.
Prinzipiell aktiviert sich die Kamera nur durch eine Kombination von Wärme und Bewegung...also, wenn z.B. ein Tier vorbei läuft.
Die Kamera wird durch einen lichtempfindlichen Sensor gesteuert und schaltet den (unsichtbaren) Blitz...keine Ahnung, wie das funktioniert...nur bei entsprechenden Lichtverhältnissen an.
Die Anzahl der Bilder, die pro registrierter Bewegung geschossen werden, kann man einstellen. Bei mir sind es drei.
Du kannst aber auch statt Fotos ein Video aufnehmen oder erst ein Foto dann ein Video. 
petra


----------



## Daufi (31. Juli 2015)

Da ich auch grade am schauen bin, viele interessante Infos findet man hier, habe ich gestern per Zufall gefunden: http://www.wald-prinz.de/wildkamera-fotofalle-wer-macht-wann-was-in-meinem-wald/2435#Technik
Gruß, Arne


----------



## kilobyte (31. Juli 2015)

Da bin ich also nicht der einzige der Spaß daran hat zu sehen was da sich nachts so im Garten herum treibt 
 

Hatte bis Anfang Mai eine normale IP Kamera am Pavillon montiert welche ich dann durch eine Schwenkbare ersetzt hab.

Letztes Jahr hab ich damit einen Eisvogel erwischt wie er netterweise meinen __ Goldfisch Bestand reduziert hatte.


----------



## willi1954 (31. Juli 2015)

zwar schon etwas älter, aber immernoch aktuell




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNDlx1-pi3w_


Gruss Willi


----------



## pema (31. Juli 2015)

Super,
und ich hab schon gedacht, mein PC hätte einen Hänger...so lange hat der __ Reiher völlig bewegungslos verharrt.
Aber schneid doch mal das Grün weg...dann kann man besser gucken.
petra


----------



## Daufi (1. Aug. 2015)

...ich habs getan....
Eine von Moultrie....  Werde mich überraschen lassen...


----------



## Christine (1. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Daufi,

wir erwarten einen ausführlichen Bericht!


----------



## Daufi (1. Aug. 2015)

Ja, ja, ja....

Ist eben gerade gekommen, sitze grade an der Einrichtung....

Mal ne doofe Frage an alle die so ein Teil haben, ich möchte ja dass die Cam nur nachts aufnimmt, wenn eine Bewegung erkannt wird. Und nicht auch am Tag.
Muss ich da diesen Zeitraffermodus nehmen? Denn der macht ja eigentlich im von mir eingestellten Abstand* immer* Bilder/Video, und nicht nur wenn eine Bewegung erkannt wird...

Oder habe ich das Prinzip nicht verstanden? 
Oder ich stelle im Zeitraum der Zeitraffermodusaktivierung(was ein Wort) den Abstand der aut. Aufnahme auf 24h, dann sollte nur bei Bewegungserkennung aufgenommen werden?

Hmmm, ich werde testen....


----------



## pema (1. Aug. 2015)

Hat die Kamera keine Zeitschaltuhr? Schau mal genau nach. Ich stell meine dann z.B.  auf 22.00 Uhr bis 5.00Uhr ein - und gut is. Vorher und nachher tut sich dann nichts.
Der Zeitraffermodus ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, wenn du z.B. den Sonnenaufgang fotografieren möchtest. Dann stellt man die Zeitschaltuhr z.B. auf 5.00Uhr und aktiviert den Zeitraffermodus (keine Ahnung: z.B. auf 1 Aufnahme jede zweite Minute)...und dann hast du am Ende - wenn es klappt - den Sonnenaufgang in Zeitraffer fotografiert. Dann nimmt die Kamera auch Bilder im vorgegebenen Abstand auf, wenn sich nichts tut.
Also: Stichwort Zeitschaltuhr
petra


----------



## Daufi (1. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Petra,
ja das würde mir mein gesunder Menschenverstnd auch so sagen....
Nur, sonst is da nix mehr zum Zeit einstellen..., nix Timer oder so...
Werde mal heute abend ein paar Jägerforen(brrrr, mag ich ja gar net...) durchforsten...
Und mal schauen was heute nacht passiert....


----------



## pema (1. Aug. 2015)

Habe mir gerade mal die Bedienungsanleitung angeschaut...hmm, nichts mit Zeitschaltuhr gefunden.
Also ehrlich: erkundige dich noch mal...und wenn da nichts in dieser Hinsicht vorgesehen ist würde ich versuchen, die Kamera zurück zu geben.
Wenn du nur in deinem Garten mal 'nen Igel fotografieren willst (so wie ich z.B.) kann man ja abends um 21.00Uhr rausgehen, die Kamera anmachen und morgens nach dem Kaffee wieder ausmachen (theoretisch zumindest - ich war dazu zu faul...deshalb die Zeitschaltfunktion).  Aber bei anderen Gegebenheiten ist doch so eine Funktion eigentlich unabdingbar.
petra


----------



## Daufi (3. Aug. 2015)

So die Moultrie geht heute spätestens morgen wieder zurück...
Es ist definitiv nicht möglich, sie zeitgesteuert zu betreiben, d.h. sie macht immer Bilder/Vids oder eben gar nicht.

Nur die Zeitrafferaufnahmen sind zeitraumbezogen mit einstellbarem Abstand möglich...

Und die Bildqualität insgesamt(bei höchster Auflösung) reist mich auch nicht vom Hocker...


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2015)

Ja, das ist nicht der Hit. Da hast Du recht.


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2015)

Da läuft ja gleich das Wasser aus deinem neu angelegten und reaktivierten Teich .

Ohne Zeitsteuerung ist das "Käse" .
Würde ich auch zurück schicken.

Und ... gibt es dann einen neuen Versuch ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Daufi (3. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
na klar ich warte nur noch mal die Antwort auf meine Anfrage direkt bei Moultrie ab, und dann schau ich halt noch mal evt. bei Dörr...
Aber eigentlich kann ich es nicht glauben das, das nicht geht, alle Forst und Jägersleut sind begeistert von dem Ding, aber so was esentielles geht nicht...

So und jetzt fahr ich mal nach Hamm Ufermatten holen...

...und stell Dir mal vor das wär Bier im Teich.... Oder Pälzer Woi....


----------



## Guckst Du Fisch (3. Aug. 2015)

Moin,hatte Samstag nacht auch einen Gast.Kommt immer so gegen 23:00 Uhr


----------



## Daufi (3. Aug. 2015)

...was für eine hast Du denn, Guckstdu...?


----------



## pema (3. Aug. 2015)

...ich auch gerade gucken,
das kann doch keine Wildkamera gewesen sein. Nachts in Farbe...oder vielleicht doch?
@ Daufi,
warum nimmst du nicht die, die in dem von dir zitierten Link (die Seite hatte ich auch vor dem Kauf gelesen) als Testsieger benannt wird: die Wild Vision?
petra


----------



## Guckst Du Fisch (3. Aug. 2015)

War eine normale Digitale,dem Igel hat noch nicht mal das Blitzlicht Interessiert.
MfG.Thomas


----------



## pema (3. Aug. 2015)

Ach so...
na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
petra


----------



## Daufi (3. Aug. 2015)

Weil das Ding von Moutrie dort und auch auf diversen Jägerseiten hoch gelobt wurde, und die in den USA ziemlich populär ist....

Und jetzt mal kucken, was es gibt....


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> So und jetzt fahr ich mal nach Hamm Ufermatten holen...


??? Von Rheinland-Pfalz Daufenbach nach Hamm ? .... die müssen ja günstig sein, bei ca. 3 Std fahrt ein Weg.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/misc/location-info?location=Rheinland-Pfalz+Daufenbach


----------



## Daufi (4. Aug. 2015)

Nee nur eindreiviertel Stunden...
Der Sprit kostet nix, und der Kaffee bei Ralf war auch gut...
Und die Hälfte für 10x2m Naturagart Matten, da kann man doch nix sagen...


----------

